# Recommendations: custom PC machines builders?



## creativeforge (Dec 18, 2021)

So it looks like I'm faced with updating my Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz to a new machine entirely. Old mobo (no USB 3), old RAM, old OS need to be replaced with something more recent that will remain current for at least a few years (dreaming?).

So if you have someone in mind please let me know. 

I'm in Alberta, Canada, but I did buy from the USA years ago. Shipping was still affordable. 

So I'm trying to find a few independent outfits between which I can compare pricing and offerings, that can be trusted with rock solid quality performance, after-sale support and affordable pricing, since I will also have to buy a new audio interface.

Thanks!


----------



## BenG (Dec 18, 2021)

I mentioned this in another thread, but Tobias Escher (from OT) helped me a ton building my custom PC. Was originally going to find a DAW builder, but with Tobias’ assistance I was able to purchase everything myself and had it out together by a local computer shop. (Microbytes l'assemble pour environ 50 $/75 $ si vous êtes situé dans la région de Montréal)

Saved me a ton of $$$ and still running 6 years later


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 18, 2021)

BenG said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but Tobias Escher (from OT) helped me a ton building my custom PC. Was originally going to find a DAW builder, but with Tobias’ assistance I was able to purchase everything myself and had it out together by a local computer shop. (Microbytes l'assemble pour environ 50 $/75 $ si vous êtes situé dans la région de Montréal)
> 
> Saved me a ton of $$$ and still running 6 years later


Thank you, BenG, I'll see if I can PM him. But what an incredible family name, wonder if they are related...


----------



## BenG (Dec 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Thank you, BenG, I'll see if I can PM him. But what an incredible family name, wonder if they are related...


Hmm, never even thought of that relation but now that you mention it his house did have a lot of stairs...


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2021)

Say the country, budget and the needs and I may help with the parts.
Check my posts https://vi-control.net/community/search/1073183/


----------



## Dietz (Dec 20, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> So it looks like I'm faced with updating my Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.67GHz to a new machine entirely. Old mobo (no USB 3), old RAM, old OS need to be replaced with something more recent that will remain current for at least 2 years (dreaming?).
> 
> So if you have someone in mind please let me know. I'm trying to find a few independent outfits I can compare, that can be trusted with rock solid quality performance, after-sale support and affordable pricing, since I will also have to buy a new audio interface.
> 
> Thanks!


In case you're in Europe, these are the two highly specialised companies I trust in:

-> http://www.pomtec.at/daw.html _(... that's their studio, BTW: -> http://www.radwerk14.at/)_
-> http://xi-machines.com/en/index.php


----------



## ed buller (Dec 20, 2021)

Simon at https://www.carillonac1.com/ Is a legend. I am on my second machine. First lasted 10 years. He is very thorough and the build was speedy and competitively priced 

best

ed


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Say the country, budget and the needs and I may help with the parts.
> Check my posts https://vi-control.net/community/search/1073183/


I'm in Alberta, Canada. Budget ideally has to be below $2000 CAD. The link you shared didn't work, though.

Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

Dietz said:


> In case you're in Europe, these are the two highly specialised companies I trust in:
> 
> -> http://www.pomtec.at/daw.html _(... that's their studio, BTW: -> http://www.radwerk14.at/)_
> -> http://xi-machines.com/en/index.php


Thanks, but I'm in western Canada.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2021)

You can use this as a starting point


https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/wgcfsX


IF you need Thunderbolt, have to change the motherboard.


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/XQBG3C/asus-tuf-gaming-z690-plus-wifi-d4-atx-lga1700-motherboard-tuf-gaming-z690-plus-wifi-d4


+ a TB card 








ThunderboltEX 4｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS offers different kinds of motherboard accessories including Thunderbolt™ expansion cards, M.2 add-on cards, and fan extension cards give DIY PC users better choices when it comes to building their perfect workstation or gaming rig.




www.asus.com





You will need the free LGA1700 kit(NM-i17xx-MP83) for the cooler





Intel LGA1700 – all you need to know


Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




noctua.at





The PSU is a bit overkill to keep silence, it is semi-passive and up to +- 300W the fan is off.








Corsair RM750x (2021) Power Supply Review


The Corsair RM750x (2021) tops the performance charts.




www.tomshardware.com








The case


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 20, 2021)

Pictus said:


> You can use this as a starting point
> 
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/wgcfsX
> ...



Thanks Pictus, wow, I'll look this over and do some maths on my end, and also to see if I've got what it takes to undertake such a project.


----------



## Pictus (Dec 20, 2021)

I am glad to help, get the parts and find some local shop to assembly.


----------

